

(un)clrd - the world wide web in black and white - jacquesknie
http://www.unclrd.com

======
lmm
I've noticed that even the most frivolous of websites feel somehow dignified
when viewed from my kindle (which forces them to appear in black and white).
I'd be interested to hear how using this long-term changes one's web
experience.

